
2757 days - dredmorbius
https://web.archive.org/web/20190120171852/https://plus.google.com/+MartinSeeger/posts/JtbWHWiDgWn
======
dredmorbius
Given the imminent G+ shutdown. WBM link, though the source, for now, is here:

[https://plus.google.com/+MartinSeeger/posts/JtbWHWiDgWn](https://plus.google.com/+MartinSeeger/posts/JtbWHWiDgWn)

